# dart frogs or red eyed crocodile skinks?



## JedBean (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi i have recently been denied by my mum about getting a snake (brb)

So there for im stuck in the situation that i have a filter wither a pool big enough for a semi aquatic viv but dunno what to get. and therefore decided to get either a poison dart frog x2-3 or a crocodile skink x2.

I have not got housing but am willing to splash the cash. suggestions and pics would be lovely.

Thanks JeD BeaN :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Red eyed crocodile skinks :flrt:

Although, dart frogs are awesome too and when the setup is done properly.. looks AMAZING!!!!!!


----------

